# 1st time install - network connection problem



## btx727 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi
I just installed FreeBSD and there are two obvious problems.

First - No GUI: `startx` does not seem to work.

And second - I have a constant error message that the computer seems to hang up on:

```
JUN 17 11:26:17 wsw ntpd_initres[1015]: host name not found: 2.freebsd.pool.ntp.org
```

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Oko (Jun 18, 2015)

What do you have in ~/.xsession. Let me guess. It doesn't exist. So what kind a GUI did you expect? If you have grey screen that is great. That means that X server was automatically configure. If you don't have grey screen you will need to post /var/log/Xorg.0.log Telling us what kind a video card you have would help.

Second thing you are seeing is time synchronization daemon is unable to contact  ntp server. That is expected because you don't have Internet connection.

Now where did you install FreeBSD? Real hardware or some virtual machine crap. If it is real hardware post `dmesg`. Take a picture of it if you don't have any other ways to capture and upload here.

If you are using VM as far as I am concern you don't have to bother posting anything as I am not trouble shooting virtualization software.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 18, 2015)

FreeBSD is just an operating system.  If you want a GUI, install one from packages or ports.  The Handbook describes it: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-install.html.

The NTP problem is probably due to a misconfigured network.  First guess is DNS.  Please start a separate thread for this.  Having multiple unrelated questions in a thread usually means that some go unanswered.


----------



## btx727 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey Oko
Here are the answers to your questions



> What do you have in ~/.xsession.


- No Idea



> Let me guess. It doesn't exist.


Most likely - I looked every where for it.



> So what kind a GUI did you expect?


Like the one I see on FreeBSD homepage.



> If you have grey screen that is great.


I don't.



> If you don't have grey screen you will need to post /var/log/Xorg.0.log


I am not sure what this instruction means? Are we still trying to figure out if X is installed
This log helps to look at the timestamp of the X server session start and from which console it was started(found a defenition on line)



> Telling us what kind a video card you have would help.


Your gonna laugh.  The Labtop FreeBSD is installed on is a 10 year old LCD screen
DELL Inspirion 9300 - in the BIOS no video card specifics are listed - so definately video
on the motherboard. I checked DELL's homepage - no additional info



> Second thing you are seeing is time synchronization daemon is unable to contact ntp server. That is expected because you don't have Internet connection.





> Now where did you install FreeBSD?


On a local machines HD c: - it the only one on board



> Real hardware or some virtual machine crap.


- No VM machines today



> If it is real hardware post `dmesg`


- It is



> Take a picture of it if you don't have any other ways to capture and upload here


- I will try to get one - this might take a day or two


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 18, 2015)

What instructions did you follow for installing? It looks like you were winging it rather than following The Handbook, especially when you say you installed it to the "c:" drive.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2015)

btx727 said:


> So what kind a GUI did you expect?
> Like the one I see on FreeBSD homepage.


There is no picture of a GUI on the FreeBSD homepage. Aren't you confusing PC-BSD and FreeBSD?


----------



## Oko (Jun 18, 2015)

I am not laughing at the hardware. Good hardware to play with new OS. Don't get now stupid idea to try PC-BSD on that thing as PC-BSD is ZFS only and requires 64 bit processor which you don't have. Contrary to popular opinion that PC-BSD is for n00bs it is actually for corporate power users who need some nifty ZFS features and have high end hardware.  Not much info to work with in your case. Start by reading the handbook or switch to Ubuntu.


----------

